# "Goldens on the Green 2021"



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to forum! This looks like a great event. I live about 1.5 hrs away and currently have a commitment on that day, but I shared it on FB. so hopefully some of my Golden friends will join you!


----------



## Bill Swift (Oct 3, 2021)

Hope to see you next year in October. I am expecting a huge turnout this year. I know you would enjoy this fall event.


----------

